

Galois releases the Haskell Lightweight Virtual Machine (HaLVM) - dons
http://www.galois.com/blog/2010/11/30/galois-releases-the-haskell-lightweight-virtual-machine-halvm/

======
dons
Mirror: [http://corp.galois.com/blog/2010/11/30/galois-releases-
the-h...](http://corp.galois.com/blog/2010/11/30/galois-releases-the-haskell-
lightweight-virtual-machine-halv.html)

We're under very heavy load now.

~~~
SkyMarshal
_"Finally, we’d like to give many things to the GHC and Xen communities,
without which this work would not be possible."_

Just an fyi, slight typo there. Probably mean 'thanks' instead of 'things'?

------
plesn
Is it possible to run a web server like, say, Snap, directly on top of it ?

~~~
ezyang
That certainly strikes me as a good idea, although one difficulty is that
there needs to be filesystem support first, which as far as I can tell there
is not at the moment.

~~~
plesn
For the server itself or for permanant storage ?

------
narrator
I looked at the source. Apparently they are writing NE2000 drivers in Haskell.
It appears that this is more of a platform for writing an OS in Haskell with
the help of Xen and not really for web apps.

~~~
lallysingh
Presumably the webapps could come in after there's a normal socket interface
(which could also be written in Haskell, atop of a Haskell TCP stack, atop of
the NE2k drivers).

I'm curious to see what Galois has done with it so far.

------
chc
Looks like Galois' blog has already buckled under the influx of traffic, so
here's the Google cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=safari&#...</a>

------
ljlolel
Very cool. Might it one day be possible to run pure haskell on Xen on AWS?

~~~
eru
Somebody already did it with OCaml, so Haskell shouldn't be too far off.

~~~
sanxiyn
FYI: OCaml on Xen: <http://www.openmirage.org/>

------
vegai
Is there a measurable benefit compared to having the OS stack there? I suppose
none of the POSIX stuff are there, right?

~~~
dons
Amongst other things, you can run hundreds of halvm nodes on a typical
machine; and the "OS" boots in a fraction of the time it takes to boot a
kernel.

